# Massive service intervals



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Our BM was last serviced well over a year ago (the services are split - I had four done at once; oil, filters, inspection and one I've forgotten plus MOT) and has done another 8k or so miles.

The next service wasn't due for AGES so I had an oil service done less than halfway through the recommended interval - I just don't want to be doing 20k in a near 300bhp car without new oil! 

Anyone else do this? Possibly a bit OCD but hey ho, I want the car in tip top condition as we plan to keep it for ages - it's proving surprisingly cheap to run so far - insurance not bad, tax is okay and the mpg is good and it hardly ever needs servicing! Only high wear item is the rear tyres...


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I do this, but myself.

Not paying the stealers twice a year to do my oil change. 

But i agree with what your saying about not running it for so long on old oil.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

This is an Indy - they charge peanuts compared to the main stealer!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> *This is an Indy *- they charge peanuts compared to the main stealer!


Pardon? ohhhh independent!

Yeah true - i prefer doing it myself anyway, i know a decent job is done then etc etc!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Davies - TBH apart from minor jobs on the Landy, I let pros do my cars. I'd stuff it all up if I tried!

They let me watch them work plus the receptionist is very fit and chatty!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> Davies - TBH apart from minor jobs on the Landy, I let pros do my cars. I'd stuff it all up if I tried!
> 
> *They let me watch them work plus the receptionist is very fit and chatty*!


Always a bonus!

Ha yeah any big jobs I get my best mate who's a mechanic to do it, saves me buggering it up!

But whipping the oil filter out and whacking new oil in a just do myself. Easy peasy on Vauxhalls. Hate to do it on a big engined car though where you cant get your hands in easy etc


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have mine serviced every year, keeps the history looking good then.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't even know where the oil plus is on the BM and as you say, there's not a lot of room in the engine bay!

I have no idea how the Landy has such a big engine - it's only a 4 pot 2.4 but is's ENORMOUS!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

The intervals on my old E46 330d were 18,000 and I used to have the oil changed every 6,000.

I think my new E91 320d is around 22,000 between oil/inspection services. Seems a bit excessive even using Castrol Long Life oil. It's going to come out like treacle after that kind of interval ! 

Think it will have at least 3 changes during that time. My bro has a Halfords trade card so get oil really cheap


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> I have mine serviced every year, keeps the history looking good then.


Agree with this BUT....I refuse to pay X amount of money for some apprentice spanner at the stealers to "Check this, check that, Check i have enough screen wash etc etc"

Does my head in. Even though i have maintained my car throughout the year very well by myself - any buyer wants to see service history - bugs me!

This is no dig at you by the way DMH! just me being a tight ****!


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a bit wary to say the least of these long interval service periods esp. as regards to maintaining the integrity of the oil during that time.

G/f's Meriva is under warranty so don't feel comfortable changing the oil on that and main 'stealer' charge too much to have it done half way through.

I try to do my Passat (55 plate) every six months or 6,000 miles.

I love new oil I do.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> I try to do my Passat (55 plate) every six months or 6,000 miles.


Each to their own but imo you are wasting money on doing this.

My old E46 with 122000 on the clock was doing the same mpg when I sold as the day I bought it. That used to go 13500 between oil changes. If the engine was wearing out I would be pretty certain the mpg would of suffered.

http://www.fordscorpio.co.uk/sythoil.htm


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

davies20 said:


> Agree with this BUT....I refuse to pay X amount of money for some apprentice spanner at the stealers to "Check this, check that, Check i have enough screen wash etc etc"
> 
> Does my head in. Even though i have maintained my car throughout the year very well by myself - any buyer wants to see service history - bugs me!
> 
> This is no dig at you by the way DMH! just me being a tight ****!


Agree with you about the stealers mate hence why I only take mine to a specialist :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Agree with you about the stealers mate hence why I only take mine to a specialist :thumb:


Yeah defo - plus they get enough trade of the not so car savvy average person - who they scaremonger as much as they can in to buying/replacing things they dont need!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm sure it's 18k/2yrs on mine.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> I'm sure it's 18k/2yrs on mine.


18.5K or *1yr* Mike on the D5 sorry.

mines 12.5k or *1yr*

the mini MCS (R56) i was looking at was 2 years! i was like WTF....a turbo petrol engined car with the same oil in for 2 years! i was abit like could you not replace it every year and got told they basically would not! i thought hmm £99 to change the oil and filter every 2 years are you having a laugh....it just stinks about many things these days though i know people that wont even look under bonnets now! :doublesho

oh and i saw yesterday that halfords will charge you a £1 to top up the washer fluid i thought that shows how low some people have come if they cannot even be arsed to fill the washer fluid.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yes all the time lol, just changed the oil few weeks back despite it saying i had 8,349 miles or 346 days! also done the pollen filter and soon to do the plugs.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> yes all the time lol, just changed the oil few weeks back despite it saying i had *8,349 miles or 346 days*! also done the pollen filter, soon to do the plugs *and polish my PG Tips*


woweeee grizzle giving the octagon some loving  :lol: no wonder your a disgruntled detailer.

also how very germanic.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> woweeee grizzle giving the octagon some loving  :lol: no wonder your a disgruntled detailer.
> 
> also how very germanic.


FLOL!!

cant beat polishing your ends mate :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> FLOL!!
> 
> cant beat polishing your ends mate :lol:


i know mine are beginning to look far less shiny after 40, 50 miles by 300-350 black inside and a film on the outer piece :lol: dam soot diesels 

you shining it in winter?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Halfords wanted to charge me £3 for fitting my new Defender wipers - it took me about 10 seconds!

BMWs have some weird condition based servicing thing - everything is staggered. Good in some way but you could end up having a few services within a month or two of each other! Easy way to charge more too.

Anyway it's roughly 20k miles for an oil service - I'm sorry but that is just too long. It's a pretty darn powerful car that must be asking a lot of the engine. Under 10k per service for me even if the oil is wince inducingly expensive. This indie garage is great too - run by two brothers (ex Coopers BMW) with real enthusiasm and knowledge - they always go through everything in major detail with me as they know I'm a car geek. Didn't get that at the main dealer!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> Our BM was last serviced well over a year ago (the services are split - I had four done at once; oil, filters, inspection and one I've forgotten plus MOT) and has done another 8k or so miles.
> 
> The next service wasn't due for AGES so I had an oil service done less than halfway through the recommended interval - I just don't want to be doing 20k in a near 300bhp car without new oil!
> 
> Anyone else do this? Possibly a bit OCD but hey ho, I want the car in tip top condition as we plan to keep it for ages - it's proving surprisingly cheap to run so far - insurance not bad, tax is okay and the mpg is good and it hardly ever needs servicing! Only high wear item is the rear tyres...


My E46 is only 150bhp and it gets serviced on mileage due to the miles I do. That's every 13,000 miles so it tends to have two services in a 12 month period.

Its done over 157,000 miles and still going strong.

The E93 is longer service intervals, about 20k but Im not sure what the bhp is on that, 180bhp perhaps?


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> Halfords wanted to charge me £3 for fitting my new Defender wipers - it took me about 10 seconds!
> 
> BMWs have some weird condition based servicing thing - everything is staggered. Good in some way but you could end up having a few services within a month or two of each other! Easy way to charge more too.
> 
> Anyway it's roughly 20k miles for an oil service - I'm sorry but that is just too long. It's a pretty darn powerful car that must be asking a lot of the engine. Under 10k per service for me even if the oil is wince inducingly expensive. This indie garage is great too - run by two brothers (ex Coopers BMW) with real enthusiasm and knowledge - they always go through everything in major detail with me as they know I'm a car geek. Didn't get that at the main dealer!


I've never had to have BMW services a month or so apart in 9 years ownership and running 2 cars. Fluids such as brake, antifreeze etc are every 2 years I think.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Cent - well toggle through the OBC service menu on mine and it gives different intervals for brake pads and disks, fluids, oil, filters, etc, etc. Condition based servicing.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I have to agree with OP as I am not letting my 335D go 20k miles apart for an oil service.
All this condition based servicing is very new to me, as my previous cars (focus/passat) I did the servicing myself and only ever handed it into my local garage for more compicated work (i.e. cambelt/water pump change etc)

Whenever I change cars regardless of what the dealer has told me that they have just serviced the car, I always change the oil and filter. one of the reasons why is 9/10 I dont believe the sales person and most times correct servicng hasnt been carried out. Or if they have done it, have they used geniune parts, correct spec oil etc

So to rest my mind that is the very first thing I get done. When i got my E92 335D, all this plastic covers and plastic under tray removal etc stumped me a bit as I did not have the time to undo etc. I got my oil change at national tyres (watched them like a hawk to ensure correct parts used :lol which I cant argue for £50. anything else I have found a very good BMW indi that i will use from now on

I think this condition based servicing does have its pros and cons, but nothing a bit of common sense when it comes to servicing will pro long engine life and general running of the car. I personally prefer it but would not totally rely on certain things the OBC telling me what/when something needs doing (i.e oil change)


----------



## Tommy2 (Mar 27, 2011)

The oil is designed to last that long, oil changes are based on fuel burnt, so if you frag your car everywhere it will use more fuel therefore need changing sooner.

You don't need to waste your money changing your oil between recommended service intervals, just make sure you keep the oil level correct.

This may annoy some people and I'm no doubt opening myself to abuse but how long have you been designing and building cars? You wouldn't tell a brain surgeon how to carry out a lobotomy unless you were brain surgeon so why tell a car manufacturer how to maintain their cars.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Tommy2 said:


> The oil is designed to last that long, oil changes are based on fuel burnt, so if you frag your car everywhere it will use more fuel therefore need changing sooner.
> 
> You don't need to waste your money changing your oil between recommended service intervals, just make sure you keep the oil level correct.
> 
> This may annoy some people and I'm no doubt opening myself to abuse but how long have you been designing and building cars? You wouldn't tell a brain surgeon how to carry out a lobotomy unless you were brain surgeon *so why tell a car manufacturer how to maintain their cars*.


I see it more of a marketing/advertising thing. i.e when customers see the long service intervals they believe that means less hassle to take the car for service.
A year ago i was in the market to buy a minibus and when i was reading the fiat ducato brochure it stated that the service interval is only needed every 45000km!! Imagine not changing the oil for 45000km here in Malta with the heat we have in the summer! 
I believe that engine oil should be changed every 5000miles if the vehicle is used for long periods/trips. If for short distances every 7500miles not anymore.
To tell the truth i change my Toyota Hilux engine oil and oil filter every 5000km but that is just me being a bit extra over protective.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the other quote i love in service records intervals maybe sooner depending on operating conditions :lol:


----------



## Tommy2 (Mar 27, 2011)

There are 2 reasons why condition based servicing was brought in, the first is because not all items need changing at the same time
If a dealer told you to replace all four tyres just because one was punctured you would tell them to go b***ocks and that would be classed as ripping you off, so why change, oil, air, fuel, pollen filters and spark plugs all at the same time when there is still life in them????

The second is that if a car is away from a dealer for up to 2 years then anything can happen to the car, bushes perish, brakes wear out ( i.e regularly checked pads can reduce the need for changing discs as well when left to run metal to metal), tyres wear and other items break. Several trips to the dealer a year enhances driving experience when the vehicle is kept in top condition, reduces knock on effects of poorly maintained items I.e a worn bush putting excess stress on something which then fails and passes the stress down the line to a major component. And also can avoid ending up with an unmanageable bill when it comes to MOT time because you have to replace everything that has broken or worn out all at once.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

mistryn said:


> I have to agree with OP as I am not letting my 335D go 20k miles apart for an oil service.
> All this condition based servicing is very new to me, as my previous cars (focus/passat) I did the servicing myself and only ever handed it into my local garage for more compicated work (i.e. cambelt/water pump change etc)
> 
> Whenever I change cars regardless of what the dealer has told me that they have just serviced the car, I always change the oil and filter. one of the reasons why is 9/10 I dont believe the sales person and most times correct servicng hasnt been carried out. Or if they have done it, have they used geniune parts, correct spec oil etc
> ...


Another 335d owner - good man!:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> i know mine are beginning to look far less shiny after 40, 50 miles by 300-350 black inside and a film on the outer piece :lol: dam soot diesels
> 
> you shining it in winter?


yes i will be diesel dave


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, it's a funny one getting your head round modern oil etc, and I'm still not sure if I trust it once it's black, but apparently its all "in suspension".

I got my oil changed about half way through the interval on the fiesta last year (it's first year).

It's next service is only 4k miles away, so I may keep the oil in this time (interval is every 12.5k anyway so not as much as the german machines), seems silly to change it for such a short time.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Another 335d owner - good man!:thumb:


i have not seen many 335d owners on here


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

mistryn said:


> i have not seen many 335d owners on here


Not been on here long but from what I can see, we might be the only two!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Not been on here long but from what I can see, we might be the only two!


any more 335d owners on here?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

There's a 335d in the "Showroom" section but I don't think it's a member's car.

Fun machines aren't they?!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> There's a 335d in the "Showroom" section but I don't think it's a member's car.
> 
> Fun machines aren't they?!


Fun with a capital F :lol:
I went to a wedding today, parked up as normal had quite a few people looking around most did not realise its a 335D thought it was the usual standard. took one of my cousin out for a quick spin and the first word was  and look on his face:doublesho followed by "my next car i want one"

I dont think some people realise how much the 335d have torque, plus mine is debaged so fools most people out on the road:wave:

looks like we are a rare breed :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fun? whats fun about rev limit to 5,000 or so and that smelly pump while filling it


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Fun? whats fun about rev limit to 5,000 or so and that smelly pump while filling it


6pot RWD 3 litre with more torque than an AM DBS sounds a LOT more fun than a 4pot 2 litre FWD Skoda to me... 

Oh and it redlines at 5500rpm - higher than many Yank V8s.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> 6pot RWD 3 litre with more torque than an AM DBS sounds a LOT more fun than a 4pot 2 litre *FWD Skoda to me... *
> 
> Oh and it redlines at 5500rpm - higher than many Yank V8s.


WTF has my car to do with it?? Clutching at straws there "dave" i was 500rpm out woo wee!

Yep had a 5 series derv so know all about it mate and can form an opinion, Petrol is so much better for driving trust me it is FAR more fun.

"chuga chuga chuga" :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh really Grizzle, thanks for sharing your wealth of experience. Of course I'd much rather a GTI on the cheap... It amazes me the lengths vRS owners go to to try and justify their average repmobiles. 

Your car is FWD - fail
Your car is a four cylinder - fail

Helps when flinging facetious comments about if you can back them up a little better. Fail.

I ran a Golf R32 among many other nippy petrols, was insured on an F355 for a year, have tested a 750i for a National newspaper, am IAM and cop trained, have tested countless cars. But Thanks for reassuring me that I can trust you...:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Oh really Grizzle, thanks for sharing your wealth of experience. If course I'd much rather a GTI on the cheap... It amazes me the lengths vRS owners go to to try and justify their average repmobiles.
> 
> Your car is FWD - fail
> Your car is a four cylinder - fail
> ...


Oh dear precisely one of the reasons i moved away from BMW the owners heads are so far up there ass and you just confirmed that sunshine.

Shame you sounded a nice bloke, true colours and all that.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> I ran a Golf R32 among many other nippy petrols, was insured on a 355, have,tested a 750i for a newspaper, am IAM and cop trained, have tested countless cars. But Thanks for reassuring me that I can trust you...:lol:


Nice little edit...

no one cares your "cop trained" and "IAM" Trained head ass out.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Oh dear precisely one of the reasons i moved away from BMW the owners heads are so far up there ass and you just confirmed that sunshine.
> 
> Shame you sounded a nice bloke, true colours and all that.


I'll only bite if someone gets up my nose. You just have. Well done.

And the BMW driver comments? Is that the best you can do? I find vRS drivers are often the ones trying to drive into my boot, attempting to prove how exciting their cars are...


----------

